# Lobster Brats



## wazzuqer (Nov 12, 2013)

Anybody ever made any lobster bratwursts?  A friend wants to make some, was hopeing to find a recipe. I think my buddy is crazy wanting to grind up lobster, but he said he would provide the tails..


----------



## wazzuqer (Nov 13, 2013)

I guess they have a Lobster Brat that they serve at Hanks Haute in hawaii , hopefully somebody can lead me in the right direction


----------



## brekar (Nov 13, 2013)

This may not be the exact thing that you are looking for, but this will at least give you a direction to start.

Lobster Sausage

http://homecooking.about.com/od/seafoodrecipes/r/blsea94.htm

Lobster Sausage

http://bostonchefs.com/recipe/maine-lobster-sausage/

Good Luck...


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm very excited to see how it comes out!! Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## mike johnson (Nov 14, 2013)

That recipe looks amazing!!! I saved that for  later...


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 14, 2013)

I remember Emeril LaGasse did lobster boudin on his show about 10 years ago. I believe the binder (rice) helped fold it all together without the lobster getting rubbery. Anxious to see what you come up with.


----------



## oregon smoker (Nov 25, 2013)

Mdboatbum said:


> I remember Emeril LaGasse did lobster boudin on his show about 10 years ago. I believe the binder (rice) helped fold it all together without the lobster getting rubbery. Anxious to see what you come up with.


Wazzuqer,

this got me thinking and i dug this up for you (provided from Food TV and Emerill Lagasse) he called it lobster boudan but note he used mud bugs. you could also probably use the langostino that i see at Costco all the time (steamed and flash frozen) but still full of flavor (apologies to those that can get it it fresh). another thought is the seasoning one would use for brats might overpower the mild flavor of the lobster, i'm sure someone out there would know for sure.

good luck,

Tom

Lobster Boudan

1 pound crawfish tails
1 pound peeled and deveined shrimp
1/3 cup minced shallots
1/2 cup heavy cream
1/4 cup brandy
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
1/2 teaspoon cayenne
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground white pepper
3 cups cooked medium-grain rice
2 tablespoons finely chopped parsley
1 1/2-inch diameter casings, about 4 feet in length
1/4 teaspoon black peppercorns
1 yellow onion, quartered
4 lemon slices
1 bay leaf
4 tablespoons butter
Mustard Cream Sauce, recipe follows
*Directions*

In a food processor, combine the crawfish, shrimp, shallots, cream, brandy, salt, cayenne, and pepper. Turn the mixture into a mixing bowl. Stir in the rice and parsley.

Using the feeding tube on a mixer, stuff the seafood mixture into the casings to make 3-inch links. Bring a large saucepan of salted water up to a boil. Add the peppercorns, onion, lemon slices and bay leaf and cook for 2 minutes. Add the sausage and poach until firm to the touch and plump, about 5 minutes. Remove from the water and let cool. In a large saute pan, over medium heat, melt the butter. Pan-fry the sausage for 3 to 4 minutes on each side. Remove from the pan and keep warm.

To serve, spoon the sauce in the center of each plate, and top with sausages. Serve immediately with Mustard Cream Sauce

*Mustard Cream Sauce:*

1 cup dry white wine
1/4 cup chopped shallots
2 cups whipping cream
1/4 cup Dijon mustard
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon cayenne
2 teaspoons chopped fresh tarragon
Combine the wine and shallots in a small heavy saucepan. Bring to a boil and cook until reduced to 1/3 cup, about 6 minutes. Whisk in the cream, mustard, salt, and cayenne. Boil until thickened by 50 percent, about 5 minutes. Remove from heat, stir in the tarragon, and adjust seasoning, to taste. Serve immediately.

Yield: about 1 1/4 cups


----------



## wazzuqer (Nov 28, 2013)

This recipe looks really good. I hope my buddy shows up with the lobsters soon, so we can try all the recipes...


----------

